# WHDH-DT Boston (7, NBC ) Check your season passes!



## LostCluster (Feb 11, 2002)

Heads up to to anybody with an antenna pointed at Boston... WHDH-STA (7-1/7-2, frequency 42) has been swapped with WHDH-DT (7-1/7-2, frequency 7), and furthermore the new WHDH-STA (on frequency 7) is running a nightlight loop directing people to the new WHDH-DT (on frequency 42) because WHDH's authority to use frequency 7 is about to go away.

Now, here's the confusing part. TiVo has yet to push a lineup update reflecting that WHDH-DT is on 42 and WHDH-STA is on 7... so they're still showing WHDH-STA on 42 and WHDH-DT on 7, and that's no longer correct.

Current workaround: Check in your Channel List to verify that "WHDH-STA" on frequency 42 is the station for all of your NBC (7-1) or ThisTV (7-2) Season Passes. Any season passes for "WHDH-DT" on frequency 7 will fail tonight, and record the loop of an announcer telling you that WHDH has moved to frequency 42.

Everybody understand?


----------



## dalesd (Aug 2, 2001)

I set up new season passes for the same shows on WHDH-STA 7-1 (42). Should I delete my SP's for WHDH-DT 7-1 (7)?


----------



## LostCluster (Feb 11, 2002)

It's still an unclear situation as WHDH-STA now no longer exists, and there's no signal on frequency 7 anymore. However, TiVo still thinks frequency 42 is WHDH-STA, when it really is WHDH-DT.

Don't know if a "lineup change" is on the way or not. TiVo people, comment please?


----------



## LostCluster (Feb 11, 2002)

Bumping old thread with new info....

TiVo tonight pushed an update changing frequency 42 from being 7-1 WHDH-STA to its proper WHDH-DT callsign.... but that means all season passes for WHDH need to be redone.


----------

